# Short filmmaker applying to AFI-MFA in Directing



## rajreddy

Hello fellow filmmakers,

I'm a short filmmaker based in LA and I'm planning to apply for MFA in Directing at AFI' 23. 

I directed a short film that's currently streaming on Disney+ Hotstar. Being an immigrant with a unique story, I'm feeling optimistic about the application process. 

I was wondering how the recommendation letter process works. AFI says that recommenders will get a link. Can anyone tell me what they should expect? I'd like to give them a heads up so there are no surprises.

Any suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------

